# TerryK's 2014 Cruze LT Build



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I guess I will get one of these started. I've done a few things to the car so far and still have some things planned. Might as well put everything in one thread!

Here is where it all began...Day I brought her home.


First "Mod"...Debaged Decklid.


Next Up, LED Interior Lights (And Phillips Xtreme Vision Headlights (Not Pictured))



Next is my favorite "Mod" so far...LTZ 18's 





Next...GM Accessories chrome door handles



And Finally (So Far..)...Reflective Black Bowtie Overlays






Future Plans:
Window Tint
Eibach Lowering Springs
Camaro Steering Wheel
Trifecta Tune
Shark Fin Antenna
ZZP Pillar Pod w/Aeroforce Scan Gauge & Boost Gauge
Amsoil Fluids


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice job. Where did you bet wheels?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bought the wheels from another forum member.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice and you have the RS package to boot .. Those wheels and tyres do supplement the overall appearance .

I am going with a copper plate affect on the trims and hope to proceed when we get more higher temps to enable me to disassemble the parts easier ..


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I guess i'll update a bit...did a few things over the summer and didn't keep this up to date. Have a few more things planned also.

VG Shark Fin antenna - No pics of the antenna itself or install...Can be seen in other pics.

Depo Smoked side markers with Diode Dynamics Amber LED bulbs

Eibach Lowering Springs


Windows Tinted 35% all the way around


Hot Wheels Camaro Steering Wheel


ZZP A-Pillar gage pod with Aeroforce scan gage & Autometer Cobalt Boost gage


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

looking good. Almost Makes me miss my cruze...almost.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

That looks awesome man, I love that gauge pod. 

How are you liking those Philips Xtreme Vision headlights? You mind snagging a picture for me?


----------



## mccullkh (Mar 24, 2015)

Car looks great! How is your experience with the eibachs? I really like the lower look but worry a little about scraping in driveways and dealing with heavy snow. How demanding was the install as far as difficulty/time demands?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

sparkman said:


> That looks awesome man, I love that gauge pod.
> 
> How are you liking those Philips Xtreme Vision headlights? You mind snagging a picture for me?


They are Ok, nothing to write home about IMO. I have not done the headlight wiring harness upgrade yet though either so that may be why they seem less than impressive. Do you want a pic of them from the drivers seat or what they look like from outside?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

mccullkh said:


> Car looks great! How is your experience with the eibachs? I really like the lower look but worry a little about scraping in driveways and dealing with heavy snow. How demanding was the install as far as difficulty/time demands?


The springs ride a little rougher than stock which is expected. Haven't really scraped although I'm very careful going over curbs and such. Worst thing I notice is on some larger bumps/manhole covers/railroad tracks it sounds like the struts are gonna come through the hood if you go too fast. I believe it's just the strut hitting the bump stop due to less travel. You can trim the bump stops a little to help this, but I did not do mine (kinda wish I would have). I don't have any experience in the snow with the car lowered so can't really comment on that.

installing isn't bad if you have basic tools and mechanical knowledge. A alignment is recommended after the springs settle.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> Future Plans:
> Window Tint
> Eibach Lowering Springs
> Camaro Steering Wheel
> ...


Did better than me. Attacked the entire list where I barely got anything done on mine.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Did better than me. Attacked the entire list where I barely got anything done on mine.


Haha, I was looking at that when I updated the thread and I was kinda impressed myself. Lol! Thing is, now I still have a long list of "future plans" but it changed a little bit!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

@Terryk2003 Drivers seat if you wouldn't mind


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

sparkman said:


> @*Terryk2003* Drivers seat if you wouldn't mind


Here you go sir. 

Low Beams Only:


Low Beams w/Fogs (stock (for now!...)):


High Beams:


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks man, that made my decision!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Tonight i installed my Diode Dynamics XP50 Backup lights and XML2 Fog Lights

Backup Lights:



stock on right...



Fog Lights:






Almost looks like it has a cutoff:


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Is there a way I can harass you into a side by side of just the dogs? Like one bulb of each?


----------



## SilverOak (Dec 10, 2015)

Looking good! Your new back up lights seem to be directed by JJ Abrams! haha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sold on the reverse lights, wish I black Friday'd them.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Sold on the reverse lights, wish I black Friday'd them.



I know right! Do all the LED possible on the hind end and you'd be like those ambulances we have around here that wake the neighborhood when they hit the brakes.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> I know right! Do all the LED possible on the hind end and you'd be like those ambulances we have around here that wake the neighborhood when they hit the brakes.


I got red outs so the brighter bulbs would help some.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

170-3tree said:


> Is there a way I can harass you into a side by side of just the dogs? Like one bulb of each?


I originally intended to do this, however, these bulbs are not exactly a easy installation on our cars, so I just did them both while I had the car in the air. I promise you the stock bulbs don't even come close. I can show you a pic of the Phillips XtremeVision headlights and the fogs on at the same time and you'd be amazed at the color difference. I thought the Phillips bulbs were decently white until I got these fogs. Lol


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Sold on the reverse lights, wish I black Friday'd them.


They are sexy! And bright! I got mine Black Friday! That's why I ended up with the fogs, wasn't planning on doing them but I couldn't pass the price up. I originally intended to get all of the bulbs for the rear since I have the laminx tint to put on the tails in the spring.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> They are sexy! And bright! I got mine Black Friday! That's why I ended up with the fogs, wasn't planning on doing them but I couldn't pass the price up. I originally intended to get all of the bulbs for the rear since I have the laminx tint to put on the tails in the spring.


Not having a garage light the red outs are super military tactical red. Taping the brake lights is good enough to see and reference items like back in my HMMWV days.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

My work has decided to shut down from December 23-January 3, so i'll probably try to accomplish a little bit then. One of the things i'd like to get do is paint the trim rings around the front door speaker grills silver. I first noticed it on Sparkmans Cruze during our Ohio meet, only to learn that there seems to be no rhyme or reason as to which cars got the silver rings and which ones are just plain black. I really like how the silver looks, especially since my car is silver, so i have a spray can of touchup paint to match the exterior color that i'm going to attempt to paint the rings with. Also thinking about pulling the steering wheel apart and painting the outside pieces of the bottom "V" piece, so it will kinda resemble the Sonic LTZ steering wheel.

I also purchased a vinyl cutter and am in the process of making some CRUZETALK.com vinyl for my small back door windows.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey Terry, I had one more question. The LED interior lights, where did you get those?

And also, did you turn your map lights on or do they come on with the door?


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Big upz on a nice build thread!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

sparkman said:


> Hey Terry, I had one more question. The LED interior lights, where did you get those?
> 
> And also, did you turn your map lights on or do they come on with the door?


These are the Interior lights i have...they are like $10 cheaper now than they were when i got mine... http://www.amazon.com/iJDMTOY-44-SM...74&sr=8-30&keywords=Cruze+LED+Interior+lights

The map lights turn on with the door unlock i believe...


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> These are the Interior lights i have...they are like $10 cheaper now than they were when i got mine... http://www.amazon.com/iJDMTOY-44-SM...74&sr=8-30&keywords=Cruze+LED+Interior+lights
> 
> The map lights turn on with the door unlock i believe...


Awesome! Thanks!

And mine don't for some reason.

EDIT:
Did some reading up and apparently my map lights don't function as dome lights. WHY, WHY?!? If I remember correctly, Merc6 said in a post on here that in 2013 they switched them to dome lights. Ugh.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

sparkman said:


> Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> And mine don't for some reason.
> 
> ...


I will double check and verify. I'm pretty sure they do but now I'm questioning myself. When I decided to stop being lazy I will double check and report back. Lol! Those pics of them I posted were from earlier this year when I installed them so I may have turned them on for the pics.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok, for the record...the map lights DO NOT turn on with the dome lights. I must have turned them on for those pics.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks man! I just purchased those and Diode Dynamics XP50 reverse lights! I appreciate the help!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Those reverse lights are AWESOME dude!! You'll love em! I just bought HP11 front turn signals, so I'll be posting those when I get them installed!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> Those reverse lights are AWESOME dude!! You'll love em! I just bought HP11 front turn signals, so I'll be posting those when I get them installed!


Awesome! Are they just plug and play or do you have to install something else?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

sparkman said:


> Awesome! Are they just plug and play or do you have to install something else?


The reverse lights or the signals?

reverse lights are plug and play 

turn signals require a resistor kit which I ordered along with them. Looks to be a pretty simple two wire connection.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Signals. Ok! I heard they void your warranty?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Where did you hear that from? I haven't heard that one.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

RMan32 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum but NOT new to LED technology. First off, anyone trying to do an LED Mod is on the right track if they follow this post to the "T". Great write up by the way as I really needed a way to find out which LED's would work with my 2012 Cruze.
> 
> Now I will post this important information and or opinions and advice for anyone still confused and or want a better bargain. You must also follow each State local codes and laws before modding anything that may put you and or others in harms way.
> 
> ...


Here is the link to the post: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/5468-led-install-interior-exterior-9.html


Don't know if the kit you ordered doesn't use the OEM wiring?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

sparkman said:


> Here is the link to the post: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/5468-led-install-interior-exterior-9.html
> 
> 
> Don't know if the kit you ordered doesn't use the OEM wiring?


ok, after reading that thread there are a few issues i have with what that person had to say...

#1 - They have to PROVE that the mod/part caused your problem that you are trying to get fixed in order to void warranty per the Magnuson-Moss Act

#2 - He mentions not wanting to void his 100k mile warranty...that is a POWERTRAIN warranty which in theory would have nothing to do with installing LED's or Resistors

#3 - He is linking us to a part off of Ebay to fix the hyperflash without voiding warranty...if i was trying to avoid voiding my warranty, eBay is the LAST place i'd be buying parts from...

That being said, i have plenty of other mods to my car that would be likely to void my warranty before this, so i'm not too worried about it.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> ok, after reading that thread there are a few issues i have with what that person had to say...
> 
> #1 - They have to PROVE that the mod/part caused your problem that you are trying to get fixed in order to void warranty per the Magnuson-Moss Act
> 
> ...


Gaahh, I'm an idiot. Screw it, I'm doing it now. Lol sorry bout that. Maybe I should think a little more before I post.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

sparkman said:


> Gaahh, I'm an idiot. Screw it, I'm doing it now. Lol sorry bout that. Maybe I should think a little more before I post.


No No No...was not saying anyone was wrong or right, heck, that guy may be right. I was just explaining my reasons for not being too concerned about this. If there is a way to do it without splicing that would probably be a safer bet. ****, if my dealer ever finds this thread i probably won't have a warranty anymore.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Since its a new year, figured i'd update with my latest plans for the car. Some of these will be distant future.

*Tint taillights (already have the Lamin-X film, will install in the spring)
*Replace speaker bezels with Silver ones (Already have, need installed)
*Color match steering wheel trim
*LED Turn signals (Already have front ones, need installed)
*LED Tail light bulbs
*Duck Tail spoiler (Already have spoiler, will not work with my decklid. Need to find spoiler-less decklid)
*Projector retrofit & HID's
*K&N Intake with Injen filter (Already have, will install in the spring)
*BNR Tune
*BNR Flex Fuel Kit
*BNR Turbo Upgrade
*ZZP Intercooler
*ZZP Downpipe & Midpipe
*Add Homelink
*Upgrade sound system (while keeping stock head unit)


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

awesome build so far. I believe you are the one I asked about the eibach springs on facebook a few days ago lol


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Did a couple of little things today...

Added this "premium fuel recommended" sticker (GM did a crappy job cutting it!)



Replaced my black speaker trim rings with the silver ones that were on other trim cars


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, the cut job is normal for some odd reason. Mine seem to be less butchered tho.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Soooo, I did a thing...


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> Soooo, I did a thing...


I'm also contemplating the BNR tune....I know yours is probably still the initial tune but how's the difference? Will the cruze finally put you into the back of your seat??


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I'm also contemplating the BNR tune....I know yours is probably still the initial tune but how's the difference? Will the cruze finally put you into the back of your seat??


Base tune is an improvement over stock but still pretty soft compared to the Trifecta tune. The Trans tune (I'm Auto) is an improvement over both stock and Trifecta. I sent some logs to Jerry on Monday night so hopefully he turns the wick up a little on the next revision!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> Base tune is an improvement over stock but still pretty soft compared to the Trifecta tune. The Trans tune (I'm Auto) is an improvement over both stock and Trifecta. I sent some logs to Jerry on Monday night so hopefully he turns the wick up a little on the next revision!


I know you said it's just the initial tune, but with the added power does it actually move you into your seat? I miss that feeling haha


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I know you said it's just the initial tune, but with the added power does it actually move you into your seat? I miss that feeling haha


Not yet...but it will...the Trifecta tune does and I'm confident that Jerrys will as well. I got on it a little tonight watching my scan gauge and from about 15mph up to 70mph I saw ZERO knock and about 19psi max boost (at the top of 4th gear) so I'm sure he will adjust, possibly add timing and boost at the lower gears and really wake it up. 

I was thinking about this at work tonight. Trifecta just tunes one car and whatever they got out of it they send you the program and done deal. Well, that's fine and dandy but all cars react differently, so their hot tune may not perform well in your car. I like the fact that BNR is a tuning service and will just keep dialing it in until they get it perfect for your vehicle. I'm sure if BNR just sent me some killer tune that made lots of power for someone else my car would run like a banshee, but it may not be the best for the engine.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> Not yet...but it will...the Trifecta tune does and I'm confident that Jerrys will as well. I got on it a little tonight watching my scan gauge and from about 15mph up to 70mph I saw ZERO knock and about 19psi max boost (at the top of 4th gear) so I'm sure he will adjust, possibly add timing and boost at the lower gears and really wake it up.
> 
> I was thinking about this at work tonight. Trifecta just tunes one car and whatever they got out of it they send you the program and done deal. Well, that's fine and dandy but all cars react differently, so their hot tune may not perform well in your car. I like the fact that BNR is a tuning service and will just keep dialing it in until they get it perfect for your vehicle. I'm sure if BNR just sent me some killer tune that made lots of power for someone else my car would run like a banshee, but it may not be the best for the engine.


Yeah that makes sense, like parts wise all our cars are the same, but they don't all perform equally and you can't just give everyone the same "blanket" tune.

I really want the BNR I just don't have the funds.....I could however afford the laptop BNR tune without having to pay for the handheld....I saw Jerry mention it on Facebook but I have no idea how to order it since it's not on their site.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Yeah that makes sense, like parts wise all our cars are the same, but they don't all perform equally and you can't just give everyone the same "blanket" tune.
> 
> I really want the BNR I just don't have the funds.....I could however afford the laptop BNR tune without having to pay for the handheld....I saw Jerry mention it on Facebook but I have no idea how to order it since it's not on their site.


I think you have to do that through a BNR dealer. They load the tune with HP Tuners on a laptop. You'd have to message Jerry about that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> I think you have to do that through a BNR dealer. They load the tune with HP Tuners on a laptop. You'd have to message Jerry about that.


Yeah Kobalt was/is our local for that.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah Kobalt was/is our local for that.


FWIW, I could probably do the same since I have the handheld. You'd just have to order the tune from Jerry.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'll prob just save up and go the more expensive route....seems like it may be less hassle haha....just more of a financial hassle for me


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah, the beauty of having your own handheld is that you can log and update whenever you want without having to have the guy with the scanner or laptop do it for you. For me it made sense also because I will probably end up getting a BNR tune for my wife's sonic as well.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> Yeah, the beauty of having your own handheld is that you can log and update whenever you want without having to have the guy with the scanner or laptop do it for you. For me it made sense also because I will probably end up getting a BNR tune for my wife's sonic as well.


Reason I'm not tuned by them now. I go back stock tune too many times to not have a handheld.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Reason I'm not tuned by them now. I go back stock tune too many times to not have a handheld.


Are the BNR tunes not transparent?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Are the BNR tunes not transparent?


They are not advertised as such, however, people have tested them and supposedly they aren't detectable. However, with any tune (transparent or not) you should ALWAYS flash back to stock before taking the car to the dealer for repair. The #1 way they will figure out its tuned is from driving it and realizing its way faster than a normal one. Even if it's "transparent" if they suspect foul play they can send it into GM to check the coding and figure out that it's not factory.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> They are not advertised as such, however, people have tested them and supposedly they aren't detectable. However, with any tune (transparent or not) you should ALWAYS flash back to stock before taking the car to the dealer for repair. The #1 way they will figure out its tuned is from driving it and realizing its way faster than a normal one. Even if it's "transparent" if they suspect foul play they can send it into GM to check the coding and figure out that it's not factory.


Hey how's your tune going? Have a chance to update/dial it in at all from the base tune yet?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Hey how's your tune going? Have a chance to update/dial it in at all from the base tune yet?


Tune is great. Jerry got back to me after reviewing my logs and everything was running really well. I mentioned the Trifecta tune actually felt a little faster so we bumped up to the BNR "Hot Tune" to see how that felt. The car is a torque monster with it, but I need to send some logs in because I am seeing a little KR on that tune. I have a few more mods that should help support that tune though (Catless downpipe, Catless mid pipe, ZZP cat-back) so I will see how it does after I get them installed. I deff recommend the BNR tune though, as I'm sure you'll notice a difference even on the base tune!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> anthonysmith93 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey how's your tune going? Have a chance to update/dial it in at all from the base tune yet?
> ...


Awesome good to know! I'm planning on getting a tune on Friday if Jerry is free Friday for the live tune. So excited!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Installed my Diode Dynamics HP11 front marker lights on Sunday night. 


i have LED Tails, Signals, and side markers for the rear that need installed. Still need to get bulbs for the center rear lights but will probably convert them to Tail/Brake also.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmmm, i might need to get me some of those.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Finally got a chance to get some of my parts installed last night...



Diode Dynamics Rear Sidemarkers, XP80 tail lights, XP80 rear signals.












K&N Intake with Injen dry flow filter


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

More parts waiting to be installed...


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hopefully before Lordstown, so I can see all this stuff in person and dream about doing it to my car?


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> More parts waiting to be installed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Neither...it's the ZZP Catback.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> More parts waiting to be installed...


So jealous!!!!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Got the downpipe, midpipe, and ZZP Cat-back installed this weekend. It's louder than I was going for, but it's kinda growing on me. 

Out with the old:


In with the new:


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> Got the downpipe, midpipe, and ZZP Cat-back installed this weekend. It's louder than I was going for, but it's kinda growing on me.


wooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Notice any performance improvements?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

sparkman said:


> Notice any performance improvements?


I mean, I think so...but it may just be an illusion because it sounds faster. Lol! Still dialing in the tune also. Seems to run pretty good though.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Soo, I had this a slump where I was just ready to stop modding and even considering demodding after Lordstown...Well, after going to Lordstown that suddenly changed (go figure, right!?)...So, I've already purchased a set of aftermarket headlight assemblies and I'm piecing together what I want to do for a Projector retrofit setup (thanks bloberg...I blame this on you!). I'm also wanting to continue putting together a decent audio setup (XtremeRevolution, YOUR FAULT!) and still thinking about the performance mods just because. Lol!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice build thread! Nice Cruze And Pics!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

txcruze26 said:


> Nice build thread! Nice Cruze And Pics!


Thank you!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I have those "**** modding the car, go stock" moments all the time. Then i'm under the car at midnight with a LED headband trying to instal exhaust tips for the Lordstown meet. I almost got rid of my white list but seen a few things come down in price.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Minor update...replaced the stock coupler on the intake with a silicone one. For the cost of the K&N I feel like this should have been included from the get go. Looks much better.

Before:


After:




I also picked up a set of LED bulbs for the center tail lights that I will be installing as well as installing my Lamin-X on the tail lights. 

Got to these as well, just awaiting my projectors to arrive off of back order.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Another small update... HID projector parts finally showed up!!!



Also, I just bought a BNR Flex fuel kit from a guy that was demodding his Cruze. Will just need to get some injectors so I can make that happen! 

Oh yeah, and I purchased a Sonic RS flat bottom steering wheel from the same guy, so I'll be selling the Hot Wheels Camaro wheel here soon. 

Still lots of plans, just moving slowly because time and money are kinda low at the moment. Lol


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Got some more parts today...


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> Got some more parts today...


Hey, what's the part # on that steering wheel? And what year Sonic is it for?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

.Cody said:


> Hey, what's the part # on that steering wheel? And what year Sonic is it for?


Im not sure exactly. I bought it used from a guy who had it on his Cruze. If you contact That GM Parts Guy | ThatGMPartsGuy.com he would be able to help you out with that.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Swapped out the Hot Wheels Camaro wheel for the Sonic RS wheel last night 




Also started my retrofit


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Makes me wonder why they didn't put that on from the factory, I mean, if they can afford to put them on the EconoSonics then why didn't we get em?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

kterry said:


> i just brought a2013 cruze. i put k&n intake on where did u get the sillicone hose nice car by the way


Intercooler Pipe Fabrication


----------



## CruzeMan93 (Jul 25, 2016)

Just went through the whole thread so far. The car looks great. I can't wait to see anything else that gets done to it. I am contemplating getting that Sonic RS steering wheel now. That looks great.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

kterry said:


> Thank you. Hate to be a pain. Did you use 2.25 90 elbow


Its 90* 2.75 on K&N side 2.5 on throttle body side. I think you could get away with 2.25 on throttle body side though, cause this one seems kinda big. It does seal up fine though. I recommend their T-Bolt clamps also.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I will say, I do like how your Cruze is coming along


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

looking good! It would be cool to see some dyno numbers when the tune is all done.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Well, like they say "All good things must come to an end"...

August 22, on my way to work the car started idling rough and I was seeing lots of random KR. That night when I left work I got a "Service Traction Control" and a "Service Stabilitrac" message as I started out of the work parking lot. When I got home I did some googling and came up with those messages could be displayed if the engine is not running properly or if there is a misfire. For kicks and giggles I plugged my code scanner in and found a pending code for "Cylinder 2 misfire". The next morning I pulled the plugs to check gaps and found this plug was soaked in oil, along with the rest but #2 was the worst. I cleaned them up best I could and reset the codes thinking maybe I had a pcv issue or bad check valve in intake, I decided to drive it to work that evening. Immediately when I fired it up to leave I started getting the flashing check engine light along with the other two messages again. That made me change my mind and I called the dealer to see if I could get it in the next morning. I ended up taking the night off work and removing my DP, Midpipe, and Cold Air Intake along with my tune to help avoid any issues at the dealer. I then fired it up after going back stock and car seemed to be running decent again with no engine lights or trac lights. I thought maybe the tune was my issue so I took it for a test drive. All seemed well until I stopped at a stop sign and pulled out onto a different road. When I accelerated I looked behind me to see a huuuuge smoke cloud (the cars that had been coming slowed down because they couldn't see) which had came from my car on acceleration but seemed to go away. The next morning I took it into the dealer only to receive the news I had feared...Low compression on cylinder 2. It took a week and a half to receive my car back. They replaced ONLY the number 2 piston and for some reason the ECM. New ECM means my BNR tune is now worthless unless I paid another $175 to register it to the new ECM. Not that I had any interest in tuning again. Soo, not only did they only replace one piston, they managed to get gasket sealant all over the transmission and left huge piles sticking out around the valve cover and oil pan. The coolant reservoir was filled to the top, and it looked like they washed the under hood with a power washer full of old oil and antifreeze. Mind you, this car has ONLY 28K miles on it! 

So, at that point I'd had enough. I thought about bitching to GM or the dealership about the half ass repair and only doing one piston, but I was sure I wouldn't get anywhere. As much as I loved this car I just couldn't handle knowing the hack job that was done to it. Not to mention there was still oil leaking all over the bottom of the engine!! I ended up demodding (except the springs, cat back, and LTZ wheels) and trading the car off to purchase a 2017 Ford Fusion SE AWD.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear your story. Any chance for some used parts for sale? Would be interested in Midpipe.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow *@Terryk2003* I am sorry to hear this. I went through your build forum thread & seen you done a lot of work. That is shameful a dealership would deliver such poor work which what you said is totally unacceptable. & my mind cannot be wrapped around why they only changed 1 piston what is GM thinking on approving only 1?, I remember when mine failed I had 2 pistons & they changed all 4. I understand the dealership is just doing what they are told as GM is paying them, but do you think they could have had more pride in there work?; Its all about quality & excellent service, which is HARD to find these days from dealership.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

joshuab said:


> Wow *@Terryk2003* I am sorry to hear this. I went through your build forum thread & seen you done a lot of work. That is shameful a dealership would deliver such poor work which what you said is totally unacceptable. & my mind cannot be wrapped around why they only changed 1 piston what is GM thinking on approving only 1?, I remember when mine failed I had 2 pistons & they changed all 4. I understand the dealership is just doing what they are told as GM is paying them, but do you think they could have had more pride in there work?; Its all about quality & excellent service, which is HARD to find these days from dealership.


it's hit or miss. My dealer is good at getting me what I want except when it comes to a 2013 defective MyLink. I totally replaced half the car to include blown door speakers and coil packs but the radio that fails every year is still in. I was skeptical of my Mazda 6 when they tossed a new engine in after the original one on stock tune grenaded 9000 miles in and sold the car shortly after. I totally understand his decision and I'm sure @jblackburn is of his new car choice.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> trading the car off to purchase a 2017 Ford Fusion SE AWD.


!

A worthy trade indeed. That 2.0 EB in AWD form is a hoot to drive.

Sorry to hear about all that mess. I got mine back after they replaced the flywheel and the left axle was leaking all over the place, and the alignment was WAY off. It's like the mechanics put absolutely no care into their work.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

If GM would only pay their techs the same for warranty work as they do for customer pay work. Same repair different rates.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

> it's hit or miss. My dealer is good at getting me what I want except when it comes to a 2013 defective MyLink. I totally replaced half the car to include blown door speakers and coil packs but the radio that fails every year is still in. I was skeptical of my Mazda 6 when they tossed a new engine in after the original one on stock tune grenaded 9000 miles in and sold the car shortly after. I totally understand his decision and I'm sure @*jblackburn* is of his new car choice.


You are correct on that *@Merc6. *I have had that experience unfortunately where I had a dealer basically refuse to pin point the issue even after me fully requesting & GM requesting a compression check. They only came back saying we need to do a oil consumption test? I am like are you serious; the car comes out of the dealership & before the ride home I am 2 quarts low of oil? You would think even tho they are independent dealership, I think GM should have the right to make heads roll when they independent dealership drop the ball as per *@Terryk2003* situation & mind & many others on this forums that are turning out dis-satisfied w/ there repairs. GM provides I feel a really high quality but these dealership is turning people off there cars for examples as such.




> If GM would only pay their techs the same for warranty work as they do for customer pay work. Same repair different rates.


I partially agree w/ as there work is based off how quick they can turn out repairs on cars. But if it where me, I would rather take a loss in income & provide quality & one time fixes instead of handing the car in weekly. We all have lives & we don't want to spend most of it at dealership. I know I have spent my fair share in there, thankfully they had wifi so I still could communicate w/ my clients. 

On another part of this, I think the service manager should inspect each repair after someone has complaint or came back for a repeating issue that wasn't repaired to proper requirements; til they are handled professionally & if they couldn't then find someone else who can, I may sound stern on this. But when you pay thousands of dollars for a car, you don't want them jacked up by someone in the dealership because they don't get paid enough, or lacking knowledge. 

Ok I will stop rambling. Lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

joshuab said:


> On another part of this, I think the service manager should inspect each repair after someone has complaint or came back for a repeating issue that wasn't repaired to proper requirements; til they are handled professionally & if they couldn't then find someone else who can, I may sound stern on this. But when you pay thousands of dollars for a car, you don't want them jacked up by someone in the dealership because they don't get paid enough, or lacking knowledge.


That was me a few times. A negative cable was cool you knocked that out for me but my complaint is 2 dead cylinders because i detect this coil pack failed again. End result was they good faith covered the coil pack and I ate $39 in rental fees. They claim the coil pack wasn't covered under warranty but I managed to get a 3 year old door speaker covered.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> That was me a few times. A negative cable was cool you knocked that out for me but my complaint is 2 dead cylinders because i detect this coil pack failed again. End result was they good faith covered the coil pack and I ate $39 in rental fees. They claim the coil pack wasn't covered under warranty but I managed to get a 3 year old door speaker covered.


Well glad they was able to make a 'good faith' resolution for you. But really doesn't make sense at all, you are left scratching your head as to why they 'good faith' you the ignition coil but warranty covered a 3/yr old speaker. Just seems backwards if you ask me. 

It all goes back to these darn dealerships not all are bad, but some are just right down lazy, or maybe just simply incompetent. GM needs to get better grips on there dealerships; independent or not, I am sure they can tighten the grip if they really want to bring the heat down on them. & I would before people lose complete trust in GM all together by experiences such as you guys have or are experiencing.

Again I am rambling; I will now stop.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I trust GM just not the service dept at the dealerships. I should mention I definitely don't trust the sales dept either. The parts Depts are iffy.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Sorry to hear your story. Any chance for some used parts for sale? Would be interested in Midpipe.


It is currently spoken for. People started messaging before they even knew I took parts off of it. If the buyer backs out I'll let you know!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks Terry.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

joshuab said:


> Well glad they was able to make a 'good faith' resolution for you. But really doesn't make sense at all, you are left scratching your head as to why they 'good faith' you the ignition coil but warranty covered a 3/yr old speaker. Just seems backwards if you ask me.
> 
> It all goes back to these darn dealerships not all are bad, but some are just right down lazy, or maybe just simply incompetent. GM needs to get better grips on there dealerships; independent or not, I am sure they can tighten the grip if they really want to bring the heat down on them. & I would before people lose complete trust in GM all together by experiences such as you guys have or are experiencing.
> 
> Again I am rambling; I will now stop.



I was happy for the good faith cause dealer cost of the part and replacement or me just buying the part and doing it myself would have cost more than the rental fee.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> I also purchased a vinyl cutter and am in the process of making some CRUZETALK.com vinyl for my small back door windows.


Did you ever make any of these? Would you be willing to sell a pair?



Terryk2003 said:


> Oh yeah, and I purchased a Sonic RS flat bottom steering wheel from the same guy, so I'll be selling the Hot Wheels Camaro wheel here soon.


Do you by any chance still have the Hot Wheels wheel or maybe know someone who might have one for sale?


----------



## kid26jr (Jun 6, 2017)

Where did you find the Camaro Steering wheel? I am currently doing a uild and thing the Camaro wheel looks much bettrer. Was there any complications to adding the wheel?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I gotta feelin' he ain't comin back!!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

kid26jr said:


> Where did you find the Camaro Steering wheel? I am currently doing a uild and thing the Camaro wheel looks much bettrer. Was there any complications to adding the wheel?


ebay all day


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Do you by any chance still have the Hot Wheels wheel or maybe know someone who might have one for sale?



Hot Wheels Wheel went to me and then stayed with the car since I wasn't able to meet back up with Terry to remove it before trade in. The stock wheel is what I took to Lordstown meet. 



kid26jr said:


> Where did you find the Camaro Steering wheel? I am currently doing a build and thing the Camaro wheel looks much better. Was there any complications to adding the wheel?


Nope bolts up the same where the Sonic RS one requires modifications to the Cruze buttons since they aren't the same. Sonic cruise button is a momentary press where the Cruze cruise is a rocker style. 




anthonysmith93 said:


> eBay all day


This. Gmpartsdirect may be the highest priced area for it and Matt may be the middle ground or almost at eBay level with higher Success rate.


----------

